# $5 Incremental Stop Block



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

*$5 Incremental Stop Block*

I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
.









.
OK, the threaded rods on top of the fence and inside the stop block do not move. The threads on them just lock into each other, and then the plastic bolt is tightened. The threads just really need to engage, and do not need to be tightly pressed against each other. The rod size is 10-32: size 10, 32 teeth per inch. This is also called Fine Pitch, and can be hard to find in rod form. Do not use 10-24, but 8-32 maybe easier to find (but it is a little thinner). Rod size 10-32 is easy to buy online.
.








.
I ran a groove down the top of the fence for the rod to sit in. The rod is just proud of the groove when it is laying in it. I added maple plates on the ends. The hole through the plate furthest from the blade is tapped (threaded) and the one closest to the blade is just barely large enough for the rod to pass through. I installed these plates on the rod, and then glued the plates to the fence.
.








.
I added a stiffener to the back of the fence with magnets to hold a ruler. This allows the scale to be moved depending on the situation, the fence angle, etc. 
.
I added a double wing nut contraption to be able to micro-adjust the rod. The rod is fairly hard to turn (which is good, and planned), and this allowed me to turn it both directions, as the nuts lock into each other. 
.








.
The short rod that is in the groove on the stop block is glued into place. I tapped a hole for the plastic locking bolt. I tried a knob here, but it bumped into my miter gauge knob. And I added a hinge to allow it to be flipped up for cutoffs. But I guess you really don't need this on a removable stop, I just happen to have a bunch of wooden hinges 
.









.









.
To be able to cut threaded rod like this, you need a screw cutter. I use a tool like the one shown. I thread the rod into it and squeeze like hell to cut it. A little bit of fine sandpaper eases the edges.
.









.
Here is a photo of my first test cuts. I set the stop block to 1 inch, and ran the blade through. I then repeatedly removed the stop block, turned myself in a circle to make sure I was not cheating, repositioned the bock 1/4 inch away, and did another cut. Pudding = Proof.
.









.
I believe this has potential for various other positioners. My brain is also working on a router fence with this concept.

Steve

Note: at the redo of the pictures, I found two more of the slidy thing.
.









.


----------



## Cantputjamontoast (Jan 1, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


THAT THING REEKS OF PRECISION!!!!!

it is awful nice!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


now here is thought un-checked

well done
simple and accurate

which direction should i turn in

to get the best results ? lol


----------



## wellington (Jul 15, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


okay, this is pretty brilliant.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Hey Steve. Thanks for the idea. I will print this off to take to the shop to study. I have seen similar commercial products to this, buy never shop built. I see great potential too. 
Thanks again 
Scott


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Not much to add here but this is Brilliant! Can you add a replaceable piece for the saw kerf?


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Great idea and well executed. This will be a favorite for sure.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


It's things like these that make me think you really are a "rocket surgeon". Simply brilliant!


----------



## fernandoindia (May 5, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Hi Steve, Neat use of wood hinges. Now you´ve gotta a wood hinge machine !
Indeed would be a good addition to the router fence and also to any mitre or TS sled as well.
I have been thinking of a flip stop, and even bought some plastic roughed hinges. But was unable to predict how much play will end on that. So machining the wood hinges as you did might outcome a rigid hinge.
I love the rod idea.
Happy New year, and take care.


----------



## DrAllred (Sep 2, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


That is a great idea, I'll have to make one and attach it to my Incra miter gauge also…

Have you thought about extending a side of the block down closer to the ruler to be more accurate, and making a replacement section of the fence where the blade cuts, this would give you the ability to use this with a dado blade also. Just a thought.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Hey all, thanks. I believe this could work in a lot of situations.

David, Good idea on a sliding side. I was thinking a rule scribe Plexiglas thing. And yes, closer to the rule would be great. I wanted to make sure that the threads contacted, so hence the space. I over compensated a bit, and I was using a thicker ruler to start with. This is still in the prototype stage, that is why it is blogs and not projects.

I am toying with making the whole positioner detachable from the fence. With a couple of dowel holes, It could be a very nice jig that is then attached to disposable fences. Not just for dados, but angled cuts too. I donknow. And you don't always need it.

Steve


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


This is a really great idea! You have it pretty well refined as it is. Here are a few ideas to ponder…

One suggestion might be to make the slider rod longer. I am thinking of how things can go wrong and there might be a chance of bumping this and lifting the stop. A longer rod on top would make it harder to bump out of place. Even a small lift on one end will shift the position of the stop.

As mentioned above, I have had good success with cutting threaded material with a hacksaw. I thread the nut on first, then touch up the cut with a file. After unthreading the nut, I clean up the threads a bit with a triangle file.

Another idea would be to add a magnet to hold the flip stop up. Maybe move the hinge line up higher to clear taller stock as well. A wider hinge would increase stability as well.

Maybe add a groove for the locking bolt to register into. That would be an additional deterrent for the stop getting nudged out of place.

I wonder if you could bend some rod into an arc and create a angular positioning jig?? Could be tricky …

Once again - AWESOME idea! I am looking forward to how this evolves.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Another thought … 24 threads per inch would let you split an inch into 12, 6 and 3 parts per inch - not possible with 32. Might be worth having different thread pitch depending on your needs.


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Hello Spalm
A very good idea

I'm thinking to put one like this on my future crosscut sled

Thanks for sharing


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Just like the incra fence and stop block.. only crunchy…


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Steve, what a great idea. There are endless possibilities for this little tool. I like some of the ideas that have been mentioned. I think this is a must have tool and will make one.

Thanks for sharing your idea!

Chuck


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Impressive idea and well made, up to your usual high standards. The relatively long length of the short rod in the stop block should make positioning very stable. Like the hinge, one of your's, Steve ?


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Nicely done Steve - I am looking forward to seeing the all the variations that are sure to come from this.

Jeff


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


neat idea thank´s for sharing 
may I surgest that you read this I can see a combien solution here with a m6 scewtread
one turn =1mm ….........well just read incl. comments …LOL

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/34835

take care
Dennis


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Man, You just gotta get out more. You can hurt your brain you know. I'm not into permanent jigs at all but for those who are, you gotta be the man Steve.

Amazing as usual.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Steve you never fail to impress me with your home made [email protected] machines. I just bought an Incra positioned for my router table,but I've got to make one of these for my tsaw.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


very cool


----------



## ianlee74 (Apr 30, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


BRILLIANT! DrAllred summed up all my ideas…  Now I've got to find time to make one.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Steve a great idea. Now you need to put a disk on the end with the wing nuts that has 32 marks on it to that each mark equals about 1 thousands.

What we use in the toy workshop to get equal distances on a curve surface. We use a saw blade. one with 32 teeth can be used to mark your 32 points. Dray your lines and you will get your center point for the drill. Epoxy a nut in the center and it can replace your center one with the wing nuts.

It's not actually 1 thou but pretty close. That would give you some idea of the amount of adjustments that you need to make.

That's kind of a take off my my Incra Fence for the router/table saw.


----------



## FreddyS (Oct 21, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


So creative!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Another cool Idea Steve . This works a lot like my drift master fence on my band saw.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


I just went and played with it a little more. I tried a thin piece on the right side of the block which road close to the ruler and allowed it to be viewed easier. It worked better, but it bumped the ruler once, which knocked it out of alignment. Maybe I should add more magnets. Actually you don't need it as much as you might think, a 1/32 is pretty easy to see. But making it more foolproof is always nice. Hmmm. How does Incra keep it's rules and guides from shifting?

Just a note on cutting screw threads. I would *really* recommend a screw cutter. It does a much better job than a Dremel of hacksaw. Sawing it works, but is kind of nasty. Nuff said.

One thing that I would like to improve is making sure that the stop block stays vertical. Maybe this would require it to ride in a grove or such. But getting this along with good thread contact seems mutually exclusive. I am not as worried about bumping it out of a thread position, but you can bump and tilt it. Maybe a longer threaded piece in the bock would help.

You guys are great,
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


NICE! Thats pretty cool.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Steve - Incra uses Stainless Steel rule with magnetic tape on back - link

The Incra templates are lexan and slide into grooves.

Jeff


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


very nice precision work there on that stop.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Nice mod. I use a lot of threaded rod, handy stuff ;-) 1/4-20 is in every hardware store if your are not concerned about an even fraction for every revolution. It still makes for a fine adjustment.


----------



## rowdy (Dec 22, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


What can I say, but NICE.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Very nice Steve.

Lee


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


This is brilliant! I have got to make one for myself.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Nice Jig, micro adjustment is always welcome. I just finished a project that this wouls have been perfect for!!!


----------



## kerflesss (Mar 7, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Great idea. Nice…


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


A little update.
I cut a groove in the back of the fence with a Vbit on the router table. I also sanded the nylon bolt into a point to fit in this groove. It does lock it down better, not perfect, but better. 








.
I also found out that using a rule with 1/16 graduations is easier to use. I either put it on the line, or between two of them. Simple pimple.









After using it, removing it, re-installing it, it still works great. I think I really like it.
Steve


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Keep playing, Steve, its getting better and better.


----------



## tdv (Dec 29, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Steve that's a real cool tool I'm definitely making one of those! By the way it may be old hat or a tip for someone but when I was an engineer when cutting studding we run a nut onto the thread cut the stud to length with a hacksaw & then on the grinder put a chamfer on the end of the rod (like sharpening a drill bit) when you unscrew the nut it cleans up the thread as it is unscrewed & removes the grinding burrs leaving a neat finish & no damage
Best
Trevor


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Making progress - it's even better now!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Ok, Ok, I will allow you guys to hacksaw the screws from now on (I still like the cutter). But in the old days when I did this (I have done it a lot) it is real easy for the saw to jump and cause a gouge upstream in the threads. The method that worked best for me was to spin 4 nuts on. Lock the first two where you want the cut, and lock the second two a 1/16 of an inch away from the first nuts. This will give you a guide for the saw blade and keep it from jumping around. After the cut when you un-spin the first two nuts, it will restore the threads.

I love you guys,
Steve


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


thank´s for the tip with the nuts ….just one of those why havn´t I thought of that….LOL

Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


It doesn't take much to fix the threads. If a nut won't start after hacksawing, just break the offending burr off with a pair of dikes. Or, a quick touch with a grinder or file will do it too.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Thanks for sharing!
Great looking design


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Great idea, this I have to look into also. Especially for my router I could find this cool.
Best thoughts and wishes for the best in the new year,
Mads


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Great idea for accurate repeatability! As far as cutting the rod goes, I've found that running two nuts onto the rod and positioning one on each side of my cut mark holds the hack saw blade nice and straight and on mark. It's easy to start the cut and the blade it can't jump over a thread as it tends to want to do. After the cut is complete take the nuts off, a couple of passes with a file on the rough thread and you have a nice end pretty close to the factory cut end. Works well on all sizes of rod. I've cut from 1/8" to 3/4" with great success.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


That is one COOL way to do it!

It really gets your brain a working doesn't it?!

Think about a Router Lift… has possibilities too… 

Thank you!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Are you sure you don't work for Incra? LOL! Nice rig. You've effectively replicated the fence on the Incra 1000SE for just $5. Good one.

One thing I see is the short rod is offset a bit from the long one. And when tightening up the nylon bolt, it effectively pulls the short rod away from the longer one. I would think that reversing that effect would be better. On the other hand, if what you are using is working to your satisfaction, then I'd say don't change it.

Good addition of the V-groove on the back side. By not making it so deep, you would speed up the time it takes to move the block. I'd think that 1/8" would be sufficient.

Clever idea of using nuts as saw guides. I could have used that last week. Shame on me for missing this thread. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Hi Rance.
"Shame on me for missing this thread" You punster you.

So… many days later here is a follow up. I have used this fence quite a bit. It is still pretty cool. As noted, a couple of things to change.

The huge V-groove on the back for the nylon bolt does not supply the locking that I wanted it to. It also really impedes the removal and sliding of the stop block. As Rance just mentioned, it should not be so deep. I would think that a bolt that presses a pressure bar, maybe covered with sandpaper, could work better. The stop block and small rod could also be wider without much loss.

The whole bar (fence) should probably be longer. I have had to clamp on extensions a few times.

The short fixed threaded rod should be replaced with two rods that semi-straddle the long rod. I prototyped this and it locks in well. The two short rods can *not* be interlocked (touching) or they will not mate with the long rod. When I glued the two rods in the stop block, I temporally laid another threaded rod on top of them to make sure that the threads were lined up.

A real Incra would still be nice. And they are so pretty.
Steve


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools (Apr 15, 2009)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...












Here's another possible way to do what you've done Steve. The reason for this design is to allow the stop to slide freely without having to be picked up to move into position.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Russ!

*COOL modification!*


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Hey Russ, that is nice.
It also solves the problem of knocking the stop block (say, on the left bottom corner) and having the other (right top) corner lift up and comming out of alignment.

Sweet. That could be a real T-bolt too if you wanted to lock it down.

Steve


----------



## dzan (Oct 30, 2016)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Great job!
just one idea to crank up the micro adjust a notch further. If you put an indicator needle at the end of the long rod neer the wingnuts, you can even draw a circle on the maple endplate and divide that in 8. Then you'd have a microadjust of 8 times 1/256th to play with (If there isn't more than 1/256th of play in the fastening of the rods obviously).
Guess I'll be building a few of these in the future…...


----------



## JMorton (Nov 2, 2017)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Steve:

If you find the pictures for this can you insert them as you just did for the incremental fence? Thanks!

Jim


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


I redid the picture posting 
I hope it is ok….

Steve


----------



## JMorton (Nov 2, 2017)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Again - thanks for the pics Steve!

Jim


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Steve; I put a set of wooden hinges on a fence and I used a "T" track on the top to hold it in place. I then I flipped up the part to the table saw I left the front clear so I could put a board across in front of it. That way I was able to have two or more stop blocks so that I could cut two different lengths without moving my stops. Somewhat like Russ's design but you need the pivot far enough back so that the stop portion doesn't block the placement of your cutting piece.

I use that a lot when I'm building a box that has continuous grain around all corners, where you alternate long - short.

The addition of the positioner would be a plus for my design.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Very cool…

... I think a video would add a nice touch to it…


----------



## Jmdo (Nov 26, 2017)

SPalm said:


> *$5 Incremental Stop Block*
> 
> I think this is pretty cool. It is more than an incremental positioner. It is a removable stop block that can be replaced exactly where it was, or any distance from that original spot. The increment is every 1/32 inch, with micro adjust. I am still playing with the idea, and would appreciate any comments.
> .
> ...


Well done, great idea! I will definitely try it out.


----------

